# Vas-y



## NuBus

*Vas-y
*Bueno, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar en esta... se refiere al rodaje de una escena de una película

gracias.


----------



## Marcelot

¡Dale!
¡Adelante!
¡Vamos!

Es difícil sin tener toda la frase...


----------



## Domtom

-
¿No podrías ser un poco más explícito, amplio en contexto? ¿En qué frase ves el _vas-y_? Pero en general ya sabes que significa _¡Ves!_ o _¡Ve!_ o _¡Vamos!_ , _¡Venga!_ y cosas así. La partícula _-y_ significa _ahí _, pero, no sólo en este caso, sino que muchas veces se deja sin traducir, se sobrentiende que se refiere a _ahí_.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Si se trata de iniciar la escena :  "¡adelante!"
También podría ser "¡venga!"", "¡vamos!"


----------



## NuBus

es que el texto del subtítulo es simplemente "vas-y! vas-Y!" no hay ninguna frase que apoye el contexto.

Nada más. Es de un especialista que va a hacer una escena de acción...

Al final me he quedado con "vamos! vamos!"

Gracias!


----------



## leoisok

salut,

je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un connait un équivalent en espagnol pour l'expression française (*"et vas-y les" *pages de publicités à la chaine). Je pense que cela insiste sur le fait que l'action est effectuée avec insistance et sans pause, comme un travail que l'on effectue en y mettant du sien, qu'on fait avec le coeur à l'ouvrage mais je ne trouve pas d'expression espagnole. Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Une possibilité: "¡Y toma páginas...!"

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## leoisok

ok merci, je pense que cela ira.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Bonjour à tous.

Une autre possibilité:

_Y venga páginas (y más páginas)...._


----------



## gsandorx

Hola a todos, 

La expresion "vas-y" supongo que sea el imperativo del verbo "aller" para la segunda persona (tu) con el pronombre "y". Sin embargo, el imperativo para la segunda persona (tu) de "aller" es "va" (sin S). Por que se usa "vas-y"? 

Gracias.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola *gsandorx*:

Esa *s* es lo que se llama una *s eufónica* (_e euphonique_) y se añade para mejorar el sónido.


----------



## gsandorx

Es el equivalente de la Z que tb he visto que se annade a veces en vez de la T en los imperativos y las inversiones de sujeto?

Gracias.


----------



## Si j'avais su

gsandorx said:


> Es el equivalente de la Z que tb he visto que se annade a veces en vez de la T en los imperativos y las inversiones de sujeto?
> 
> Gracias.


hola:

No se añade nunca una Z: o la tiene por la conjugación (2ª persona de plural), o no la tiene. No depende de si es imperativo o no, ni de si se invierte el sujeto o no.


----------



## gsandorx

Ah, si tiene razon. Igual en este sitio ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liaison_(French) ) lo remarcan como un error las liason con Z.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Little Nym

*Nueva pregunta
*​
Hola a todos, tengo una nueva pregunta sobre este tema.

En mi caso, estoy traduciendo una novela romántica y hay un trozo en concreto en el que dos chicas están teniendo una conversación sobre si una de ellas tiene que decidirse a salir con un chico o no. La frase es la siguiente:

Enfin j'ai appelé Léa qui m'a dit de foncer; après tout, il me plaît et il n'y a pas de vraie raison
pour que je n'essaye pas.
—    *Alors vas-y*.


¿Cómo traduciríais aquí "alors vas-y? Es que "venga" o "vamos" me parece que se queda corto, lo veo más estilo "pues (entonces) ánimo"

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Paquita

Solo  sugerencias: 
pues, hala /pues, adelante 

o totalmente distinto, pero guardando el sentido:

¿qué estás esperando?/no tardes más


----------



## Pohana

Alors vas-y ! => ¡Dale pues!


----------



## Little Nym

Vale, muchas gracias a las 2!


----------



## josenalo1990

Bonsoir! 
j'étudie l'impeatif en ce moment mais je ne sais pas la raison pour laquelle dans les exemples suivantes je n'utilise pas la conjugaison de tu. Quelle est la difference entre ces deux exemples? 

1. Tammy : Tu as envie d'aller chez Bette, Tex? _________-y! (aller)
correct answer: *Vas 
Pourquoi pas Va?

*2. Tammy : _________ chez le coiffeur Tex! (aller)
correct answer: *Va*
Pourquoi pas vas? 

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## gab525

Il y a une règle particulière avec les impératifs, que même les gens dont le français est la langue maternelle ne maîtrisent pas toujours... 

Spontanément, je dirais que les impératifs au TU s'accordent toujours à la troisième personne. Dans ton cas, quand Tammy dit "VA chez le coiffeur, Tex!", l'orthographe est la même que si tu avais conjugué à la troisième personne (Elle VA chez le coiffeur). 

Qu'on me corrige si je me trompe, mais c'est quand on ajoute le "-y" qu'on ajoute le "s" typique de la deuxième personne. 

Vas-y, penses-y, etc. 

Je te dirais que c'est surtout une question de prononciation.

Mais je ne suis pas spécialiste de la grammaire française donc je laisse le soin à d'autres de me corriger si je me trompe!


----------



## Paquita

verbes en -er y compris aller = 3ème personne de l'indicatif : chante, va
autres verbes = 2ème personne de l'indicatif : prends, finis, crois, fais, sors...

cas particuliers pour supprimer le hiatus :

- intercaler un t : va-t-en : le t est entre deux tirets
- ajouter un s : vas-y, penses-y, donnes-en : le s est attaché au verbe et se prononce : va *z*i / pense *z*i / donne *z*en


----------

